# It's here . . . .



## Kevin

The highly anticipated & long awaited hunting/fishing/outdoors forum has arrived. 

@JR Custom Calls 

@ripjack13 when you get time to work your mod magik would you care to populate this forum with existing threads elsewhere?

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

I will.... I have the grandson today so possibly sunday morning after the "QOTW" posts....


WOOOOOOHOOOOOOOO

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Fishing too? Its outdoors...


----------



## Kevin

ripjack13 said:


> Fishing too? Its outdoors...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Kevin said:


> The highly anticipated & long awaited hunting/*fishing*/outdoors forum has arrived.
> 
> @JR Custom Calls
> 
> @ripjack13 when you get time to work your mod magik would you care to populate this forum with existing threads elsewhere?




 i need more coffee.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> The highly anticipated & long awaited hunting/fishing/outdoors forum has arrived.
> 
> @JR Custom Calls
> 
> @ripjack13 when you get time to work your mod magik would you care to populate this forum with existing threads elsewhere?


is this for me ahhhhhh you shouldn't have -- I better go kill somthin new

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Kevin

davduckman2010 said:


> is this for me ahhhhhh you shouldn't have -- I better go kill somthin new



I'm not used to you being back yet Duck or I would have tagged you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> I'm not used to you being back yet Duck or I would have tagged you!


im hard to get rid of sorta like herpes

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

davduckman2010 said:


> im hard to get rid of sorta like herpes



And it wasn't as fun getting stuck with you . . .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010

Kevin said:


> And it wasn't as fun getting stuck with you . . .


funny I heard that twice before -- in court

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gman2431

Bout time! Cool man!


----------



## Kenbo

Does this include off-roading?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Kenbo said:


> Does this include off-roading?


Unless you're doing that indoors these days.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo

SENC said:


> Unless you're doing that indoors these days.




As the moderator of this particular section, me thinks that your post should be moved to the "A Joke a Day......" thread in Kenbo's Chatroom. (smart a$$)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

the mascot

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

That at your house Mike?


----------



## Mike1950

gman2431 said:


> That at your house Mike?


yes so is one of his babies- probably 400+ lbs worth- looked delicious. They moved him and these 2 calves and mom in 14 in 15 they moved 3 more. As fast as they move them more come to replace them. I am close to this one but there is a fence between us and I am not as close as it appears- I am skeered of them. Big 35 mph very dumb, onery and they smell really bad.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin

Mike please tell me you have named him. What is it? Every mascot has a name . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Kevin said:


> Mike please tell me you have named him. What is it? Every mascot has a name . . . .


Based on Mike's last sentence describing him, I'd guess his name is Tony.



Mike1950 said:


> Big 35 mph very dumb, onery and they smell really bad.....

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike please tell me you have named him. What is it? Every mascot has a name . . . .





SENC said:


> Based on Mike's last sentence describing him, I'd guess his name is Tony.



I think his Knickname is Senclem

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin

Perfect!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

ripjack13 said:


> Fishing too? Its outdoors...



WOOD 
Hunting #NE
Fishing #

Now get out from behind  and go out and enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Im not behind it today...Im on it. Daytona 500!!!


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> I think his Knickname is Senclem



And he as his name sakes is full of it!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010

Mike1950 said:


> And he as his name sakes is full of it!!!
> 
> View attachment 97875


I like rasinettes and goobers I don't know about frozen ones though

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> Mike please tell me you have named him. What is it? Every mascot has a name . . . .


I named a button buck, that was a regular on my food plot, Starvin Marvin because he would graze, not browse.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## robert flynt

SENC said:


> Based on Mike's last sentence describing him, I'd guess his name is Tony.


Henry you are bad to the core!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

robert flynt said:


> Henry you are bad to the core!!


Well, we all know the big and slow part. You've had him down to visit - he does smell bad, doesn't he?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## robert flynt

SENC said:


> Well, we all know the big and slow part. You've had him down to visit - he does smell bad, doesn't he?


Didn't notice, was wearing a dust mask while grinding a blade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt

Got one of these fellows brother in the freezer. Glad he didn't weigh any more than he did because 1. the meat might not taste as good 2. I don't think I would have been able able to drag one any bigger (140 lbs) a couple of hundred yard, or better, by my self. Oh, by the way they might be ugly but they are not near as ugly as an a armadillo and have a proven track record as far as taste goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

*BACON!!!!!*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

